# This ain't PeeWee's Playhouse (2014)



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

First off, I want to compliment all the talented people on this forum. You guys motivate and thankfully share how to's for the rest of us who are left-brain dominant. Your creativity is to be admired. Thank you.

I was not seriously planning on having a haunt this year, even though my brother and co-worker were whispering in my ear all year long to rebuild. My son, who provided most of the high school scare actors for our haunt, started college this year. I had no intention of pulling him away from his first year of college Halloween parties. But curiously, Clemson University scheduled Fall Break over the Halloween holidays, so he was able to come home and round up all his high school buddies for one more Halloween go-around.

The weather was cooperative and I don't have an exact number that walked through the haunt, but my wife gave out nearly 700 pieces of candy to the ones that came to our door. Some of those kids obviously did not go through the "spooky house", but many others went through the haunt but not to the front door to get candy, so the numbers are not exact.

Anyways, I don't have any game changing ideas to show you, nor did I build any fancy props. All I have to offer is a video of a bunch of mostly High Schoolers scaring the sh!t out a bunch of kids and drunk parents. Have fun watching because it was a blast building it and opening one more time.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had thought about sending you a pm to ask if you did the haunt this year but now I don't have to!
So glad to see you were able to rally the troops for another great year. This is such a high octane haunt and the guest obviously have a blast. Awesome that your son happened to be on break and was able to help out again. This is one video I look forward to every year. The "it was fun while it lasted" comment at the end made me sad. Hoping you can find a way to keep it going. Heck, grab some adults to work it. Seeing this made my day. Well done! (again)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very well done!
Congrats on a great haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The poster of Justin Bieber with the knife in his forehead cracked me up, as did the dancing clowns at the end of the video:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What a great haunt! I've loved watching your videos in year's past, and I agree with jdubbya, I hope you find a way to keep it going. Your actors are always so high energy and keep the action going....I bet a lot of people leave your haunt with unclean undies...for sure! Love it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! What a blast to watch!!!!!  Hopefully, Clemson (GO TIGERS!) will schedule their fall break around H'ween every year so you'll continue to do this. 

{I had the pleasure to meet SCEYEDOC last year when he generously donated a boatload of props to me. (btw- will be using them next time since I'm going back to the cemetery/ haunted house theme. ) Not only is he one of the nicest people I've ever met, but I never would've guessed he scares the **** outta kids on H'ween!  }

Loved every second of your video! The clowns at the end, dancing, were too cute. But the scares were off the chart! PERFECT!!!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow!
Great video. It looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Dec 5, 2014)

The video says it's been removed. How disappointing, I'd love to see it.


----------

